# Help in Renting an Apartment



## Amnika (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi All,

Hope all are well. We are moving to Dubai by next month. My DH has got a new offer in Dubai Internet City. 

Now its time for us to rent an apartment somewhere around near to that place or with littlel distance but not so far intially for few days until we are well-versed with some areas. 

I hope you friends can advice me of which area I can rent a house and which is the nearest area with reasonable rent to stay.

As of now, our budget is 40k incl DEWA (looking for 1 BHK and not inst with Studio)

Is it possible to get it?


----------

